
Diablo Canon (Nuclear Plant) Defers Millions in Maintenance - mimixco
https://www.fairewinds.org/demystify/diablo-canyon-deferred-maintenance
======
tyfon
Delaying maintenance of nuclear plants to save money. What could possibly go
wrong?

But the part about the fire started by poorly maintained electrical cables.
When a company gets a license to operate as an electrical utility, does that
license not come with some form of SLA for maintaining all the infrastructure?

------
r00fus
Yet another PG&E crisis in the making. Are they still paying their exec team
$100M in bonuses while preparing for bankruptcy?

